# Empty cricket tubs?



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey guys,

I was just wondering, what do people do with their empty tubs? I've got hundreds now!! Recycle?


Em


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Send them to me please! I always ask that customers bring them back if they can but very few people do


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

To the shop yer?

Will do in a bit hun (ie when I can get to the post office and have money for postage!)

Em


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, to the shop would be great  Let me know how much the postage will be and I'll paypal you? :flrt:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Are they recyclable? I've been trying to find out, but no luck...


----------



## Mizzi (Mar 2, 2008)

i have mine in a pile as they come in handy for boxing frozen rat pups, but getting a few too many now :lol2:


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Yeah, to the shop would be great  Let me know how much the postage will be and I'll paypal you? :flrt:


don't worry about it mate (unless it's ludicrously expensive!) lol


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i keep all mine they come in handy, if any has any spare :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

NBLADE said:


> i keep all mine they come in handy, if any has any spare :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


I'm just up the road if you need any lol


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I keep mine, they always come in use. 

From packing up the smaller reptiles for when im cleaning, especially the dreaded Tokay. They also do well for slings etc. I have 10 Chinese mantids arriving next week so they will be going into my spares.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Theres like 3 different types/styles of cricket boxes, but there is one funky type which are boss for putting new born/hatchling snakes in for a couple of weeks. i have loads of these lol : victory:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I just don't have enough uses for mine though. I use about 10 boxes of livefood (plus bulk bags and the stuff I breed) a week! Anyone know if you can recycle them?


----------



## solid (Nov 20, 2007)

I just let mine build up a bit and take them back to the shop - they always seem delighted.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Ally said:


> I just don't have enough uses for mine though. I use about 10 boxes of livefood (plus bulk bags and the stuff I breed) a week! Anyone know if you can recycle them?


Unfotunate not many councils recycle that type of PVC, i get people to send the new thicker type to me and i pay post, i also pay 10p for each one to the local zoo who are building a new insect house

I use em for spidlings


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i always find a use for them!!teh thiker ones, with sliths in them on the side, are the best!! love them! great for saunas too!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

we keep ours, often i use them as food bowls whilst others are being cleaned, they do the job for the beardies and that.

I use about 20 when i prepare the veg ready for the next morning, putting each serving for each rep in a seperate tub and label them up.

always after more actually.


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

I keep around 6/7 to use for keeping locusts alive rather than together.

I'll also be using them for beardie eggs in the near future : victory:


----------

